# Shipping Cost



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm trying to factor in the shipping cost of the transfers into my pricing. Unfortunately the vendor we use goes by weight as there is no set shipping cost. We rely on plastisols the most and was wondering if anyone has any idea how I can factor in the shipping into the cost?

I can go by what it cost for the ones I did order previously, but if I get into bigger orders, I don't want to sell myself short and take a loss.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't know any transfer vendor who doesn't charge shipping by weight. 

Most transfer vendors will provide you with actual shipping costs before you check out. Would that work?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M shows cost once in shopping cart.....Fro me using various vendors it has been rare to pay more than 20.00.....


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

I understand they show it but it doesn't help when quoting a job before hand. If I had an idea what 90+ transfers would cost, I could add that cost into the bid. 

My vendor suggested to use $15 for 15 sheets (1lb as a guide) Now, do I times that by 3 since I would order 90 sheets? Seems extreme. Just trying to determine a median.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Use the shopping cart but do not complete the order......It will give you a shipping cost.....


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

yes use the shopping cost and just add from 10 to 100 transfers and so on then you should know where you sit.


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Royster....I don't use F&M but I suppose the shipping might be standard across the board for each vendor or at least close to it?

Is F&M decent? Might be something for me to look into. They wanted $12 for 90 transfers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M sells "cheap" transfers for "cheap" clients....They serve this purpose quite well....If you want a "softer hand" best to look elsewhere....


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, I will stick with Transfer Express and First Edition. Perhaps if the client wants cheap, then I can suggest it but until then.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you get most of the jobs you quote you can stick with the "status quo".....But if you find yourself losing sales you may be missing opportunity by not offering a "cheap" option...80% of my tee sales are of the "cheap" flavour.........


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

jen2swt said:


> I understand they show it but it doesn't help when quoting a job before hand. If I had an idea what 90+ transfers would cost, I could add that cost into the bid.
> 
> My vendor suggested to use $15 for 15 sheets (1lb as a guide) Now, do I times that by 3 since I would order 90 sheets? Seems extreme. Just trying to determine a median.


You are making this more complicated then it is. Using the suggestion cost from that vendor it works out to $1.00 per transfer sheet. So you just use that for each sheet. There is no "times 3" or anything needed. Just add that cost per sheet to each sheet used. If you get a better shipping rate on a higher quantity of transfers then that is just more money in your pocket. Simple.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Preston said:


> You are making this more complicated then it is. Using the suggestion cost from that vendor it works out to $1.00 per transfer sheet. So you just use that for each sheet. There is no "times 3" or anything needed. Just add that cost per sheet to each sheet used. If you get a better shipping rate on a higher quantity of transfers then that is just more money in your pocket. Simple.


The issue is no one is going to pay $100 for shipping 100 sheets. We already know other transfer companies like F&M only charges $12 for 100 sheets. jen2swt will price themselves out of the market at that point. 

jen2swt can you do the same thing at Transfer Express and First Edition that we do with other vendors? Go through various sample orders to the end and see how much shipping would be and use that as your guide?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

splathead said:


> The issue is no one is going to pay $100 for shipping 100 sheets. We already know other transfer companies like F&M only charges $12 for 100 sheets. jen2swt will price themselves out of the market at that point.
> 
> jen2swt can you do the same thing at Transfer Express and First Edition that we do with other vendors? Go through various sample orders to the end and see how much shipping would be and use that as your guide?


I do not have a clue what the shipping cost is for transfers and it does not matter as I was only making a point based on the cost info suggested in another post. The point is, you find the average cost per sheet and just use that every time.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Preston said:


> I do not have a clue what the shipping cost is for transfers and it does not matter as I was only making a point based on the cost info suggested in another post. The point is, you find the average cost per sheet and just use that every time.


How does Quick Quote handle shipping estimates?


----------



## jen2swt (Apr 19, 2013)

splathead said:


> The issue is no one is going to pay $100 for shipping 100 sheets. We already know other transfer companies like F&M only charges $12 for 100 sheets. jen2swt will price themselves out of the market at that point.
> 
> jen2swt can you do the same thing at Transfer Express and First Edition that we do with other vendors? Go through various sample orders to the end and see how much shipping would be and use that as your guide?


No they don't offer to show you the shipping cost once in cart. However, my last invoices from Transfer Express was $12.10 and $12.40 for 25 sheets.

I'll just do a guesstimate average and factor it in. If I take a loss on a few pennies oh well.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

splathead said:


> How does Quick Quote handle shipping estimates?


It is set for each garment style in the product catalog.

Quick Quote does not price transfer decorating but I am working on Quick Quote RS and Quick Quote Pro that will price transfer, HTV and Rhinestone decoration methods.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If I had to pick some numbers I would say 15.00 for the 1st 25 sheets and 10 cents for each sheet after the 1st 25.....Examples
25 - 15.00
50 - 17.50
100 - 20.00

Use these as a starting point and adjust from there.....I have not used Transfer Express for a while but it is my "impression" they are high on everything they do....That is not a bad thing because they do good work....But you might want to add a few $s if they are in the mix....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

With a little experience you can estimate. If in doubt, go high. 

Another way is to use a mean and let it average out. Numbers are for example only -- You add $15 for shipping, sometimes it will be $12, sometimes it will be $18, but over time it will average out. If you find you are usually paying higher than $15 then you raise it to $18. That's what I do with small shirt orders with no free shipping. My quoting program automatically adds $20 to the order if the quantity is less than 200 shirts. Most of the time the actual shipping is slightly less, occasionally it's slightly more.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

We quote our customers the price plus shipping
beforehand.... I believe most transfer companies do this. You should be able to call them and ask for a quote with shipping and let them know if you want to use UPS, Fed -Ex, USPS, etc.... and what type of service... 3day, 2day,priority, etc....


----------

